# A stiff pinky by default!



## Luximus

Being a perfectionist and an amateur violin player, I'm always thinking of ways to improve my vibrato and trills, and bowing and etc. Yet, one of the biggest things hinder me from making a good vibrato and trill: and that is my pinky on my left hand. It's always stiff, whenever I play. And most of the time, when I use my 4th finger to play, the first joint locks, so my pinky doesn't curve. I've been trying everything to make it more flexible, and because my pinky locks when i play, I can't vibrato or trill properly. Any suggestions on how I can solve my dilemma?


----------



## SchubertObsessive

This is exactly what makes me such a loser on guitar, lol


----------

